# Need help choosing a 4 stroke motor ! ! !



## tech187 (Sep 25, 2004)

I am planning on buying a new 9.8 or 9.9 hp 4 stroke motor for my 14 Deep V. I have did a lot of research on the Internet and talked to several dealers. I must admit. I am very confused. One person will push you toward the Nissan 9.8hp because it is lighter than most other motors and priced pretty well. Other people tell me that the Yamahas or Mercurys are much better motors and put out more power than the Nissan even though they have the same HP rating(how can that be). One Yamaha dealer actually told me their new 9.9 hp 4 stroke puts out the power of a 15hp, but is still sold as a 9.9hp. Cant help but wonder how this can be true and legal at the same time. If any of you small 4-stroke owners can offer some advise or your opinion I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You left Honda out. I have one. It's hardx to find a good service rep. I would say Yamaha or Merc. Reason? Lots of service departments to choose from for parts and service. If prices were close, I would get the Yamaha. Higher resale value. The weight differential can't make that big of a difference in a 14fter. My 14fter with an older 4-stroke 9.9 (1984) does just fine. Not too much difference from a 2-stroke. Good luck.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish in Northern Canada and the Outboards there really take a beating....the outfitter went to 25 HP Yamaha's ( 4 stroke ) last year, with electric start.

He had 4 stroke Merc.'s about 5 years ago and they did not make the grade, he went back to 2 strokes till last year. Maybe the merc.'s are better now, don't know.

This is one sweet engine, used it for a week straight about 2 weeks ago ...... if I was in the market for a new engine, a Yammie would be my choice.

His motors are standing up to the punishment of his clients and we had 5 of them going all week, each a year old, and never a problem.....props were all dog eared, but 14 foot boats ran 20 mph per GPS.

Hope this helps.


----------

